# Bluebeard's Beach Club St Thomas



## suzyabbott (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey all, I just picked up a 1 bedroom fixed week 11 from ebay for $5.00 (yes, 5.00)

The unit is #248 and I wanted to find out from any owners out there whether this is a first floor...or 3rd floor unit with the loft.  I looked on bluebeards.net and they had a building layout, but the floor designators were cut off  Also wanted to find out how it trades with II.  I won't be using it this year, I'll deposit it, but starting next year we'll use it each spring when we go down.

As someone who's never used their actual unit, do you normally stay in your actual unit when you go?  Do you need to make a reservation/confirmation that you'll actually be using it?  Sorry for the newbie questions, I'm just really excited as I've been trying to trade to bluebeards unsuccessfully for 2 years now and am really happy to have this unit, at the right time of year! (my birthday is at that time!)

Thanks all!!
Suzy


----------



## Tia (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks to me that this is a first floor unit in bldg D. Fixed weeks are suppose to stay in your own unit, unless there are maint. issues.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BluebeardsBeachClub/ is one of the yahoo groups.


----------



## GregT (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice work, that's supposed to be a very nice property -- I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Gerie (Jan 27, 2009)

suzyabbott said:


> As someone who's never used their actual unit, do you normally stay in your actual unit when you go?  Do you need to make a reservation/confirmation that you'll actually be using it?  Sorry for the newbie questions, I'm just really excited as I've been trying to trade to bluebeards unsuccessfully for 2 years now and am really happy to have this unit, at the right time of year! (my birthday is at that time!)
> 
> Thanks all!!
> Suzy



Suzy, congratulations!  

I've stayed in my own unit every year.  I usually will make a courtesy call to let them know I'm going to be using it about a week before I go, but it's not necessary.  I know others who don't call.  

There were two summers when my unit was unavailable because the entire resort was closed down for a complete upgrade/renovation in 1999 and 2000 I believe.  Owners were accommodated at the Elysian or Bluebeard's Castle.  Otherwise I stay in my own unit.  

I'm sorry I can't help you with exchange information, as I've never exchanged.  I always go to St. Thomas.  

The link Tia provided for the yahoo group is an excellent resource.  It's a group restricted to owners at the Beach Club, and you'll get lots of information from a very friendly bunch of beach bums there.


----------



## suzyabbott (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the info!  We go to the islands and love it there, we have a place already booked for this year, otherwise we would be using it instead of banking it.  If anyone has any pics of their units I would love to see them

I went to the yahoo group last night, but I'm waiting for my membership to be approved.  I'm sad that we're not staying there this year, but maybe we'll stop by and check it out anyway, I don't think they would mind


----------



## rili (Jan 27, 2009)

*Deleted*

[Advertising is not allowed in the TUG forums.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## suzyabbott (Jan 27, 2009)

*Another question*

I contacted th yahoo group and the moderator there is telling me the week I bought is actually a float week 1-17, but my contract and everything is saying that its fixed week 11.  How can I find out what the deal is.  either way is fine I guess, I just want to make sure I can get the week in the one bedroom unit without having to "fight" for it each year.

Any info would be helpful!
Thanks!!
Suzy


----------



## Gerie (Jan 27, 2009)

suzyabbott said:


> I'm sad that we're not staying there this year, but maybe we'll stop by and check it out anyway, I don't think they would mind



Suzy, I saw your post on the VINow.com board, and see that you'll be at the next resort over.  As you know, the beaches on St. Thomas are public, but the beach chairs aren't.  

If you go to the Beach Club and your maintenance fees are current, find Victoria, the activities director/beach chair monitor and introduce yourself.  Also, if you can, meet the manager, Rembert Albery (I think that's his last name.)  Tell them that you are owners.  You should then have the right to visit the property and take advantage of the facilities (beach chairs.)  I'd bet someone would even show you your unit, or a similar one, if available.  

Hang out by the pool and beach.  Meet the pool barkeeps and you'll have a pleasant greeting the next time you stay there.  Chat up some fellow owners.  I don't anticipate any problems at all.  If you encounter any, write about it on the yahoo group.


----------



## suzyabbott (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Gerie, I just PM'd you to see if you can shed any light on the fixed/float issue I've got!

Thanks for the info, we will definitely wander over.  November is WAY to far away for me 

Got stuck with florida for our spring vacation, visiting the hubby's parents.  Luckily the vistana has a bunch of pools and hopefully plenty of adult beverages


----------



## nrkh12 (Jan 28, 2009)

Please post when your membership is transferred. I've heard that Wyndham is dragging their feet on transfering resale weeks at this property in hopes of getting back the inventory. Thanks.


----------



## Tia (Jan 28, 2009)

JMHO

What is probably holding up official deed work is the fact that it was decided to bankrupt Equivest STT,  rather than loose even more $ in the lawsuit to owners at it's sister resort. So believe the USVI government is not allowing title transfers until all is cleared up.


----------



## suzyabbott (Jan 29, 2009)

Luckily the company I'm buying it from is really helpful, they said that if its not transferred within 3 months they'll reserve my week for me for next year, so if nothing else I'll be able to use the week.

I wish I were there now


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 29, 2009)

suzyabbott said:


> Luckily the company I'm buying it from is really helpful, they said that if its not transferred within 3 months they'll reserve my week for me for next year, so if nothing else I'll be able to use the week.
> 
> I wish I were there now



That is great that the closing company will make the reservation for you....

Darla, the moderator of the Yahoo group is also a member of our HOA Board.
If she says it is a float, then it is.
This is not necessarily bad news for you as it DOES give you flexibility in your ownership.
Be sure to find out exactly when u can call and reserve your float week.....I believe it is 12 months before....so if you want week 11 next year, be sure to call week 11 this year.
There are 3 types of ownership at the BBC.
Fixed week/fixed unit (same week and unit each year)
Float season (1-15sh, 16ish-51) reserve week in unit size in owned season
Fairshare FSP (points) reserve any size unit any time for amount of days based on points owned - these owners if their points are based at BBC can reserve at 13 months - other owners can reserve at 10 months.

Many times I see owners post on the yahoo group that they can't get the reservations they want ....and then they say they tried to get the resie less then 6 months before they want to go.
Be a smart owner and reserve what u want at the earliest time you can - to avoid disappointment.


----------



## suzyabbott (Jan 31, 2009)

*BB reservations*

 Thanks again for the info, Darla seems really nice and has been extremely helpful.  The company I'm dealing with has been very helpful, when they make the reservation for me for next year, should the call the resort directly, or should they do it via wyndam? Wyndam seems less than organized based on the call we had with them trying to find out whether its fixed or float.

Again, my plans are usually pretty flexible, and I plan vacations way ahead of time, i.e. I plan to be down for my 40th birthday next year, but I can't see that they can sell more units during that time then are actually available, and I would think that fixed week has the highest priority, float has second and then points as they can really be used anywhere. (could be wrong) .  I just hope the paperwork transfer doesn't take as long as everyone's saying!  The transfer company is saying 2-3 months whereas board members are saying up to a year because its the islands.  I'll just hope for the best, and expect the worst!

Suzy


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 31, 2009)

suzyabbott said:


> Thanks again for the info, Darla seems really nice and has been extremely helpful.  The company I'm dealing with has been very helpful, when they make the reservation for me for next year, should the call the resort directly, or should they do it via Wyndham? Wyn dam seems less than organized based on the call we had with them *trying to find out whether its fixed or float.*
> Again, my plans are usually pretty flexible, and I plan vacations way ahead of time, i.e. I plan to be down for my 40th birthday next year, but I can't see that they can sell more units during that time then are actually available, and I would think that fixed week has the highest priority, float has second and then points as they can really be used anywhere. (could be wrong) .  I just hope the paperwork transfer doesn't take as long as everyone's saying!  The transfer company is saying 2-3 months whereas board members are saying up to a year because its the islands.  I'll just hope for the best, and expect the worst!
> 
> Suzy


Suzy, if Darla says it is a float week, then it is a float week - case closed. She has the master list of all the weeks - and next to each unit and interval number, it tells her whether it is fixed, float or has been converted/sold as a points ownership...REALLY.

Since you are purchasing a float week, the closing company can call Wyndham and reserve your week one year ahead (please check with Darla when is the earlies time you can reserve your float week) in the name of the current owner and then request the reservation be transfer to you as part of the sale.

I purchased in June 2004 and closed finally in May 2005 - and I did receive a deed...many owners never received a deed. I already had plans for January 05 so was going to deposit my week with II - the sellers did not expect me to pay the 2005 fees as I did not have use of the week.

It is a bit trickie with the fixed/float/points combination...here is a simple example.
There are 10 deeded units every week.
week one - 5 fixed owners, 3 floats 2 points
week two - 3 fixed, 3 floats, 4 points
week three - 4 fixed, 2 floats, 4 points

week 1,2,3 - the fixed week owners always get their week and their unit.

The float week owners can reserve during any of the 3 weeks based on the number of float units available that week...so, if ALL 8 float week owners want to reserve in week one, they can't - only 3 can reserve as that is  the number of float units available that week.

Same thing with points owners....only the total number of units available can be reserved in that program....so 5 points owners can not reserve in week one as only 2 units are in the points program for that week.

Point Owners with the BBC as their home resort can reserve at 13 months and then reservations open up to ALL Wyndham points owners at 10 months.
This is why it is important for you to know WHEN you can make your  float reservation so u will not miss out on your preferred date.

edit - to add a comment about Darla and our HOA President John....both these people have been involved with the resort for many years....  long before we became part of the Wyndham 'Family' - and they both work closely with the 'big wigs' at Wyndham....they are both hands on board members spending a lot of time each year at the BeachClub overseeing the operations.
It is a unique situation in the TS world as far as I can tell... but as I said earlier, if Darla or John tells you something, it is the correct information


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 22, 2010)

*How did you make out?*

Were you able to make a reservation for this year suzy?
I am at the BeachClub now....blue water and white sand - pretty fabulous!


----------

